# Omnissiah-A chaos god?



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Now I know that the 'Omnissiah' is in fact the Void Dragon, however I was wondering if, possibly like the Emperor, all that worship of him was creating a Chaos God in the warp. I'm not sure which emotion would affect him though...
Any thoughts? (btw I've been away for a while, so sorry if this question has already been asked )


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

In one of the grey knights book a STC titan core turned out to be a deamon, If the Dark machanicus can do that then it may be possible. 

Personally I think its best if we keep different factions seperate, as far as emotions go I'm unsure, a love for technology, perhaps of all things mechanical.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

It`s not out of the question.

Strong emotions echo in the warp, creating warp entities.

The Nighbringer caused fear of death and wanton destruction, leading to hatred, war and murder.
In the warp, this became Khorne, to a degree.

And remember, in the daemon codex there is dexcribed a daemonic forge where soul grinders are created. 
So perhaps it has already happened?


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Maybe not a god. Notice that the Chaos Gods are manifestations of the foremost traits of man. However, I do think that it is possible for a Chaos spirit to have formed in the warp from all this Techno-praise. I mean, there are many other Chaos entities who embody such things, but obviously are not as ancient or powerful as the big 4.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

> And remember, in the daemon codex there is described a daemonic forge where soul grinders are created.


 Could that not be the 40K equivalent of Hashut?

Another chaos god is possible, canonwise the 5th chaos god will be Melkirth and was Malal/Malice until he was cut over copyright issues. Nevertheless after Melkirth more chaos gods could appear


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Dubious. Somebody did propose a theory a while back that the Omnissiah WAS Malal/Malice, based largely upon the fact that the symbol of the Sons of Malice is a half black, half white skull and the symbol of the Mechanicus is a half natural, half mechanical skull.

I can't/don't lend either much credence, but you're free to believe whatever you wish!


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

It's an interesting idea, but the void dragon is pretty much un-chaos, being c'tan.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Worship of a god is usually capitalised upon by Warp entities, and a circle is established. If a particular god is worshipped (Omnissiah/Machine God for example) and thus this worship manifests some form of minor deity in the warp, that warp entity reaches out into the minds of its indirect worshippers and demands more worship (in whatever way relates to the entity) and further empowers the entity. This way entire civilisations have come under the thrall of Daemons, and is actually one motivation behind the Emperor creating the Imperial Truth. Seeing as though belief and faith are powerful forces in the warp, its not a massive assumption to assume that a warp entity exists that directly and abruptly represents the Machine Cult; paranoia, superstition, ritual etc. And as far as emotions go, warp entities don't necessarily have to represent emotions (although the most dominant ones do), as has been said faith and belief has a powerful influence on the warp as well.

The Machine God (heavily implied to have at least originally been the Void Dragon) could well be this malign warp entity as well as the Void Dragon. The C'tan creating the Adeptus Mechanicus and the Machine Cult, and the Warp entity resulting from it.

At least thats how I see it.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Asmodeun said:


> It's an interesting idea, but the void dragon is pretty much un-chaos, being c'tan.


It was never suggested that the Void Dragon was a warp entity. I proposed that the Dragon is the machine god, and demands worship in some way from its followers. 
The resultant echo of belief forms a new entity in the warp based on the Original Void Dragon`s image. This minor deity capitalises on their faith to increase its own power. (Human worshippers probably wouldn`t know the difference) 
Thus, the machine god is at the same time the original god in the form of the Void Dragon, and the pretending warp entity feeding off their belief.

That was what I was implying with my Nightbringer/Khorne analogy, and I suggested that the daemonic forge was his domain.

Complicated and annoying, but what in 40k isn`t?


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

I really don't see how the worship of the Omnissiah would result in creation of a Chaos god, since the Adeptus Mechanicus,his worshipers are known for being the least emotional humans. I would not seek any strong emotions there.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Keen4e said:


> I really don't see how the worship of the Omnissiah would result in creation of a Chaos god, since the Adeptus Mechanicus,his worshipers are known for being the least emotional humans. I would not seek any strong emotions there.


Its not all about emotions though. Belief and Faith is noted to have strong repercussions in the warp as well. Maybe not to the extent emotions do, but still an effect none the less.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

I think as CoTE said belief and faith have warp resonace but I think without the added emotion the Chaos Omnissiah would only result in a small warp god. He's not going to join the 4


----------

